# Request: Synapse



## Cthulhux (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi folks,

I am wondering if someone is willing to port the Zeitgeist add-on Synapse to FreeBSD as it would be one more argument for FreeBSD on the desktop. :e

I could try porting it myself, but I am rather inexperienced yet, and Synapse seems to have a bunch of dependencies of really weird origins.

Hence, this is only some request...


----------



## vdubgeek (Apr 18, 2012)

Cthulhux said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> I am wondering if someone is willing to port the Zeitgeist add-on Synapse to FreeBSD as it would be one more argument for FreeBSD on the desktop. :e
> 
> ...



I would second this.  I'm thinking this might be a great learning opportunity for porting


----------



## lebel (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd give my left arm for such a port. I dabbled with it but the first hurdle I hit was that it requires Vala >=0.14 which we don't have in our ports tree right now.


----------



## da1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I think Vala should be easy to port. I just tried 0.17.4 and got it to compile (gmake) and install successfully.

LE: Just for fun, later I will try writing a short Makefile, distinfo and pkg-plist for it.

Anyone care to beat me to it?


----------



## da1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ups, I spoke too soon. Looks like there is a port for it already (lang/vala).


----------



## lebel (Aug 7, 2012)

da1 said:
			
		

> Ups, I spoke too soon. Looks like there is a port for it already (lang/vala).



Yeah and it's like I said, at 0.12.


----------



## da1 (Aug 7, 2012)

My bad, I understood that the port doesn't exist at all. Anyway, I think it's quite easy to adapt the port to the new version. You could do it yourself or you could write an e-mail to the maintainer asking that he does it.


----------



## lebel (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there an ETA for the Vala to be updated to anything >= 0.14 ?


----------



## da1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Did you contact the maintainer?


----------



## lebel (Aug 15, 2012)

da1 said:
			
		

> Did you contact the maintainer?



I just did. We will see what comes out of it...


----------



## lebel (Aug 15, 2012)

And the reply came a little while after I sent the question to gnome@freebsd.org:



> Yes it part of the GNOME 3 import that will happen after FreeBSD 9.1 is released.
> 
> -Koop


----------

